# CHROME LEATHER



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

ive seen it posted on here before but cant find it. I remember it being expensive as hell. Wanna do the seats on my motorcycle


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

hey i dont know what your talking about, but where capital city at?


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

alsa corp.


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Here you go  

http://alsacorp.com/products/fabrics/chrom...chromeleath.htm


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 7 2006, 07:33 PM~5570413
> *hey i dont know what your talking about, but where capital city at?
> *


little rock(aka capital city)


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Wtf??????? Someone please post pics!!!!!!


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

That is disgusting!!!! I hope nobody does their interior that way


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jun 8 2006, 03:28 PM~5575543
> *That is disgusting!!!! I hope nobody does their interior that way
> *


my seats are black right now hot as hell after sitting in the sun for a few hours that material will reflect the heat. plus goes with the rest of the chrome on the bike


----------



## CHICAGORIDER (Mar 15, 2006)

GAY! :uh:


----------



## 13b_demon (Mar 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jun 8 2006, 02:56 AM~5572297
> *little rock(aka capital city)
> *


ya another lowrider in arkansas


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13b_demon_@Jun 8 2006, 10:20 PM~5577924
> *ya another lowrider in arkansas
> *


sup nice to see more arkies representin 
you from bentown?? i just moved to little rock from fagetville :biggrin:


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGORIDER_@Jun 8 2006, 09:42 PM~5577700
> *GAY! :uh:
> *


to each his own


----------



## 13b_demon (Mar 30, 2006)

nah man im from berryville. its a small ass town by eureka springs. everyone around here just calls it b-ville


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

it might look decent being that its a bike seat.....but i doubt its going to be cooler than the black....chrome doesnt reflect as much heat as you think....i know ive been burned plenty of times laying my arm out the window and hitting the chrome....hot enough to blister...


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 13b_demon_@Jun 11 2006, 12:55 AM~5588028
> *nah man im from berryville. its a small ass town by eureka springs. everyone around here just calls it b-ville
> *


yea i got a house about 20 minutes from eureka just outside huntsville actually right in hindsville


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

just think of the candy patterns and graphix you could do on that stuff. could be pretty cool.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mrbplace_@Jun 11 2006, 10:18 AM~5588597
> *yea i got a house about 20 minutes from eureka just outside huntsville actually right in hindsville
> *


Arkies got to get together and kick it..


----------



## 13b_demon (Mar 30, 2006)

hell ya anytime all you homies want to meet up and im not workin ill be there.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 13b_demon_@Jun 12 2006, 12:37 AM~5592645
> *hell ya anytime all you homies want to meet up and im not workin ill be there.
> *


we def got to..if you got any questions on your car bro hit me up.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Here's a link to some arkansas rides..ya'll post em up on there.
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207619


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Jun 12 2006, 10:00 AM~5594234
> *Here's a link to some arkansas rides..ya'll post em up on there.
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=207619
> *


 :biggrin: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHICAGORIDER_@Jun 8 2006, 11:42 PM~5577700
> *GAY! :uh:
> *



I second that!!


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jun 18 2006, 07:15 AM~5626470
> *I second that!!
> *


 :0 good for you, you have an oppinion


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Jun 18 2006, 08:15 AM~5626470
> *I second that!!
> *


you got alot of room to talk..want to cry when someone gets on your ass..but its cool for you too..go make another purse lol :biggrin: 
supreme needs material to make another purse..click here


----------



## mrbplace (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Jun 18 2006, 08:38 AM~5626633
> *you got alot of room to talk..want to cry when someone gets on your ass..but its cool for you too..go make another purse lol :biggrin:
> supreme needs material to make another purse..click here
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: 
A purse now thats quality entertainment


----------

